
How do you use static analysis tools? - azaidman
Can you help a team of university researchers investigate how you and your team use static analysis tools? It takes ~10&#x27; to fill in this survey.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;forms&#x2F;d&#x2F;e&#x2F;1FAIpQLSdDxYPbhBzk5bOPEwWjkOUpr33WvsFfWyksrINWZME6yQ_uxw&#x2F;viewform<p>Our eternal gratitude is on the other side of the survey! :-)
======
smt88
FYI -- it forces you to select a build tool, even if you don't use one.

